# Prime Minister



## Tajabone

Hello,

Could you provide me with the translation of Prime Minister and its word-for-word meaning ?

Thanks !


----------



## Gencebay

It means Başbakan


----------



## avok

Tajabone said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you provide me with the translation of Prime Minister and its word-for-word meaning ?
> 
> Thanks !


 
Başbakan: Baş+bakan: head+minister i.e. the head of the ministers


----------



## Tajabone

Thank you so much  That was really helpful.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Though it may seem rather minor, but neither _prime minister_ nor _başbakan _is capitalized.


----------



## Tajabone

Minor but not uninteresting. And the graphic recommendations for this title are worthy to be read.
Anyway, I was more interested in knowing the title's structure in Turkish. 

By the way, what would it sound like in Turkish when a prime minister is called "Head of Government" ? (this is an equivalent turn of phrase used by the press).

Thanks


----------



## ukuca

Tajabone said:


> By the way, what would it sound like in Turkish when a prime minister is called "Head of Government" ? (this is an equivalent turn of phrase used by the press).
> 
> Thanks



I guess the newspapers, TV and other medias usually use the habitual "başbakan" when referring the prime minister of Turkey whereas they use "hükümet lideri" and/or "başbakan" for other countries. It's not grammatically or semantically wrong but that's maybe due to the existence of different kinds of government, I don't know the exact reason of that.


----------



## Tajabone

Thanks Ukuca for your informative view. I really appreciate.


----------

